# look what i found



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

i have been living in maui for the past 3 months working in a few restaurants, and stumbled across this little guy the other day. Sorry for the bad cell phone pic, and the fact that his face his blocked bye the leaf. I used to have dozens of these as a kid. Bred a few of them, and have a nice 3x3x5 lwh, screen enclosure for this dude. They are not native to hawaii

male jackson chameleon

pretty calm dude guy, going to get him some food in a bit, and look for more








ill upload better pics after work


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats an amazing find but its even more amazing that you live in maui.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow do you ship?

haha...Thats awesome!


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

went hunting and found 2 more in a matter of 5 minutes.

the 1rst picture, the male, was put in a cage and eating crickets within seconds.

the other two in the pictures below i left in the wild, just wanted to share.

living in Maui is temporary come home in 4 days. i have been coming here since i was 2.

actually just found a new species of gecko on the island (gold dust day gecko) will do my best to get pics, nifty little fellas saw a few fighting with each other the other day.

i live in Illinois normally, this is my last summer out here as i will be graduating in the spring. but i work out here in the restaurants.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That's really cool.

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Your proority should be bringing them here!...yeah im joking...but wow...I love seeing nature iat its best!!!

Thats great!!!
I knjow when I head to FL I have a blast catching the litlle anoles and what not....its fun. 
That is nothing in comparison to what you have fllen upon!!1


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

From Maui back to Iliinois? How depressing. Especially when coming across critters like this.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I think you've now convinced me that this is the type of chameleon I want when I eventually get one. Specifically the Mt. Meru variety, _Trioceros jacksonii merumontanus_.

I was researching them. They give birth to live babies and hold them for quite a long time. Pretty amazing animals if you ask me... Though I'd just want a single male for the looks. Too cool.


----------

